# Toy Breeder in Los Angeles



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I got Charlie from an owner, not a breeder. My friend is so impressed by my toy poodle, Charlie, that he thought of getting one. Any recommendations on toy poodle breeder near Los Angeles?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a purebred Toy (Barbie) available for adoption: Poodle Rescue - California - Toy - Standard - Miniature - Labradoodle - Goldendoodle

If you want a puppy from a breeder, I highly recommend Patty (Hosanna) - not exactly in LA area but not too far south. Wonderful breeder. Beautiful, healthy and well-socialized dogs. San Diego Poodle Club, Inc - Breeders


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Thanks so much!!! I will forward these to my friend.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> There's a purebred Toy (Barbie) available for adoption: Poodle Rescue - California - Toy - Standard - Miniature - Labradoodle - Goldendoodle


The woman who runs the Southern California Poodle Rescue is a well respected toy poodle breeder, her husband is a vet. I would contact her.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

She's also Beau's groomer so maybe Beau's dad can help check out Barbie for your friend.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Barbie has been adopted, but check out Fletch. (Better hurry, as he won't be there long. I'm very tempted to go get him myself!)



> FLETCH is a purebred apricot Toy Poodle.* He is 6 years old and weight almost 10 pounds, but should weigh about 8 pounds.* He is adorable, sweet and loves everyone including children.* He gets along with other dogs of all sizes.* Fletch is housebroken and crate trained.* He just had all his vaccines brought up to date, had a full dentistry and a microchip.* He's ready to go.* His former owner had to work and poor Fletch spent most days in the yard with his Australian Shepherd friend, longing for a lap to call his own.* This affectionate boy would love to brighten your life.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Barbie has been adopted, but check out Fletch. (Better hurry, as he won't be there long. I'm very tempted to go get him myself!)


Thanks Everyone!!!

I showed Fletch to my friend but she is nervous that she is going to be rejected since she works nine-to-five monday to friday but her husband will stay at home most of the time. Will it work? Plus they don't own a house so no yard is quickly available. However, their apartment is located near a school with yard that accessible to public from 5pm to 5am. 

I really like Fletch but also nervous asking for it cause I am in the same boat as my friend. Rescuer usually don't like us working ladies.  Fletch could be a friend for Charlie, I thought. 

What do you think?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I think it's a great idea to get a friend for your little one. That way he has a friend when he is left alone. You know that misery loves company.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Poodle Lover said:


> I think it's a great idea to get a friend for your little one. That way he has a friend when he is left alone. You know that misery loves company.


I agree. I feel so bad for my friend cause now I feel that I want to adopt Fletch.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I was just at Madeline's for Beau's regular groom appointment, and got to meet Fletch and the other rescue dogs, including Bear (a big gray spoo), Mimi (small spoo/big mini) and Peppy, a super sweet cockapoo mix who looks to weigh maybe 25 lbs or so.

Fletch is very pretty, but be advised that he is also very active and he barks -- a lot.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Fletch is very pretty, but be advised that he is also very active and he barks -- a lot.


Thank you so much for letting me know. If Charlie were to have a companion, it will have to be a dog that is his opposite. Charlie is already hyper as he is still a puppy so I don't want his pal to encourage such hyperness. Thank you again for letting me know. I will let my friend know too.


----------

